# When is the earliest morel found?



## Croix Jigger (Apr 7, 2008)

:corkysm55I got the fever:corkysm55 I will post when I find one. Good luck all


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I do too. The wife and I are going out tomorrow to scout some areas around here, and maybe get lucky and find an early one. Either way a good excuse to get out. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

if i get time today i was actually going to go out to my early spot. im positive if i tried hard enough i would find one.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I went out scouting for some morel areas today near my house. I ended up walking a few miles and I did find a couple spots that look like they will produce. Ones full of poplars, birch, and maple trees. It's hard to find those with all of the oaks near where I live, but I'll be checking that spot out for sure next weekend. Hope it produces, I think I found a couple new deer spots too.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I also took a walk in the shroom woods today. Soil was very soft but cold. I do think it will be a few weeks yet before they start. Was nice to be out even with the wind and rain. But rain is good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Looked around a bit, but I think its a little early,,,,,Mack


----------



## fishhead16 (Feb 23, 2008)

Went out today for a little bit, maybe next weekend. Never know if ya aint out there!!!


----------



## Croix Jigger (Apr 7, 2008)

theres snow fallin, we need a couple nights in a row of 50-55. well back to the river for me. I will post when i find some . Have a good one..


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

My folks found them around March 25th or 28th one year in Allegan. Certainly not this season!
It looks like a more normal spring timeline developing this year, unlike the last several years. My forsythias have not bloomed and the last few years they were well on by now.
2003 was one of the best seasons I ever lived through in 40+ years, and this year is shaping up in much the same way....so far. Well, I have some hope for a repeat anyways :chillin:


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I think around April 1st up here in TC for me a few years ago. I havent been picking as long as you grandman, but '03 was year to remember. Lets hope '08 is as good!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

About 20 years ago-that's the earliest morels I've ever found up here. Of course, that was back in the days when I had more time in the spring than I do now. 

That wouldn't happen this year anyhow. Like OGM said, it's just too cold in the woods. ***** willows are just now blooming up here, ramps are just now peeking through. 

Won't be long, tho.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

They are up now, folks! Not a lot, and they aren't very big, but they are here. Trust me.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

In the spring of 04, I lived in Ossineke and had some growing in my yard. They were within a few feet of a snow bank left over from the plow. 2003 was a year to remember, but for me, last year was spectacular. I pulled over 100lbs of blacks last year in a season when very few people were doing good for blacks. I didn't pick one white/grey/yellow last season. I keyed in on a very, very, unlikely spot that was producing an average of 10lbs for a hour of picking. All within 15 miles of Lewiston. I took a few nonbelivers with me and they quickly seen I wasn't full of BS! May see some early risers by the end of the weekend, but they are already saying the fire danger is going to be very high by midweek up here. We need rain, and not the 35 degree rain. 

Fishonj


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Found today 04/14/2008


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Where is Leroy Michigan? Around Jackson? Or South of it


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

theeyes said:


> Found today 04/14/2008


 SWEET........IT STARTS!!!!:woohoo1:


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken LeRoy is just south of Cadillac.


----------



## Croix Jigger (Apr 7, 2008)

Went out and checked one spot. nothin. I,m going to check one spot every other day and see if that works.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Check my mother load spot from last year and nothing yet. Still snow on the north facing slops...forgot to take my themometer with me but stuck my finger down in the ground and it was very cold about 4-5" down. Still need a few more days of warm weather. Warm weather and rain would be terrific!


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

lookin for the gills said:


> Where is Leroy Michigan? Around Jackson? Or South of it


Leroy is just south of Cadillac. If you would like to keep track of how the season is going in this area keep an eye on our Mushroom page.
http://www.theeyeshaveit.net/mushrooms.htm


----------



## whitetailbloodtrail (Nov 7, 2007)

We just bought 40 acres in Mesick. The former owner said he pulled 9 pounds of morels off from here 1 or 2 years ago. It's generally not my interest to go hunting for them, but it's a good excuse to get more familiar with the new property. I'm told by the locals that it gets pretty busy here during the shroom festival. I'll just stick the the Mushroom Bar and skip all the other festivities.


----------



## wolverine301 (Dec 21, 2005)

First one found this weekend in Wolverine...miucro-dot...couple more weeks


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

up by Cadilac


----------

